# High Country Plastics dog box



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

anyone have any opinion on these??

http://www.gundogsonline.com/dog-cr.../high-country-plastics-deluxe-dog-kennel.html


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

I like the idea, but we have lots of UV resistant plastic on equipment at work, after 3 or 4 years it still turns whitish and gets brittle.


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

anyone have one of these of know someone who does? thoughts??











http://www.highcountryplastics.com/products/kennel.html

http://www.gundogsonline.com/dog-cr.../high-country-plastics-deluxe-dog-kennel.html


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I know a fellow with one, and he really likes it. He is a "one dogger" and says it suits him just fine.


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

GulfCoast said:


> I know a fellow with one, and he really likes it. He is a "one dogger" and says it suits him just fine.


i'm not seeing a "two dogger", and they are too wide to fit side by side....hmmmm


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

High Country Plastics makes Great Products...although I am only familar with their "Horse" Line products...they also make Cupolas and other farm related products...all great..


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

I've seen a few around here at the stores but dont know anyone with one. The co-op had a couple for sale but kept them for a very long time they just couldn't sell em for some reason.


----------



## fetchingfloyd (Apr 18, 2010)

i have used them in the past. i even sold them for a while. the problem i had with them is the screws kept backing out and fall completely out when traveling, especially on a washboardy dirt road. i like the concept but didnt like the design. i also think after a few years in the sun the plastic will crack like the plastic pet porter crates do......


----------



## PennDude (Oct 8, 2010)

savage25xtreme said:


> I like the idea, but we have lots of UV resistant plastic on equipment at work, after 3 or 4 years it still turns whitish and gets brittle.


This will keep all plastics in tip top condition.
http://www.303products.com/shop303/index.cfm/category/65/303-aerospace-protectant.cfm


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

PennDude said:


> This will keep all plastics in tip top condition.
> http://www.303products.com/shop303/index.cfm/category/65/303-aerospace-protectant.cfm


Can definitely vouch for the 303!! Good stuff.


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

fetchingfloyd said:


> i have used them in the past. i even sold them for a while. the problem i had with them is the screws kept backing out and fall completely out when traveling, especially on a washboardy dirt road. i like the concept but didnt like the design. i also think after a few years in the sun the plastic will crack like the plastic pet porter crates do......


anyone else have this same issue? I'd be pretty irridated if I had to replace all the screws with nuts and bolts on a $500 plastic dog box. With that, they look great and I'm thinking of going this route.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

5 minute epoxy on the ends of the screws, no more backing out....


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

savage25xtreme said:


> 5 minute epoxy on the ends of the screws, no more backing out....


excellent

for about the same price I could get one of the Zinger Aluminum crates but I like the storage and water tank associated with the High Country.

Also, I assume the High Country has tie down latches molded or some way to secure it in the back of a truck?


----------

